# Rothschildianum pictures megathread. Please post all your roth photos here.



## paphioland (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to post pics of roths with their parentage info up to wild plants. If the plants are not yours then post at your own risk LOL. People get pissy over their photos. I won't care though LOL. If they are on the net I think they can be posted as long as there is credit for the plant or the website.
We could get an awesome thread here and a wonderful visual resource to see different crosses. Post them please good or bad.







Roth 'Shogunate'

rex x mm

had 5 flowers. Toward the end of bloom.
32.5 ns






Roth 'Usuki'

32ns

rex x mm






Roth '7th Heaven'

rex x mm







Roth 'Dazzler'

nanchou x mm


----------



## practicallyostensible (Feb 7, 2008)

Roth 'Borneo' x self (first bloom)


----------



## paphioland (Feb 7, 2008)

very borneoesque. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 7, 2008)

Interesting to see the the difference in background color - 'Borneo' has a more strongly yellow background. And 'Borneo' has a much narrower dorsal and petals. Wonderful to see how much fuller and more visually impressive the newer rothschildianums are. My fav so far; 'Dazzler'
Leo


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 7, 2008)

I like this idea as well, it will be nice to have an archive of various roth pictures.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is some of mine.

Ramon

MM x REX





Revolution x MM


----------



## Ernie (Feb 7, 2008)

I think that last one is a Lycaste or something.  

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (Feb 7, 2008)

I second the good idea for a thread. I think most people don't care if their photos are used on forums, for educational purposes, as long as credit is given.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I think that last one is a Lycaste or something.
> 
> -Ernie


Yea, look at that split synsepal!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 8, 2008)

:clap:I love 'petticoats'! :drool: Beautiful photos Ramon! This makes the comparisons much easier! This is a terrific thread!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 8, 2008)

These were in my WOC album, but might be useful here.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 8, 2008)

Is Krull's color magic rex x mm???


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 8, 2008)

I forgot to post the side-view of the split synsepal showing the staminode.

Ramon


Revolution x MM


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 8, 2008)

paphioland said:


> Is Krull's color magic rex x mm???



 Dunno. I thought you might know.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 9, 2008)

Scooby5757 said:


> Dunno. I thought you might know.



I can't tell  Never heard before either


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Good photo rdlsreno.


----------



## Heather (Feb 11, 2008)

Those are GORGEOUS! Atticus...drool....!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I guess I'll post my roth. It isn't great like the Rex X MM but it blooms. The clonel name is 'Tamara'. It's a cross of 'Penn Valley' X 'Tennys'. I don't know the history of PV or Tennys, they may both be collected plants or came from the C. E. X Borneo. Tennys has a HCC from 1966! The tag says PV is an AM but I have no proof


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 11, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Well I guess I'll post my roth. It isn't great like the Rex X MM but it blooms. The clonel name is 'Tamara'. It's a cross of 'Penn Valley' X 'Tennys'. I don't know the history of PV or Tennys, they may both be collected plants or came from the C. E. X Borneo. Tennys has a HCC from 1966! The tag says PV is an AM but I have no proof



If I remember Ill try to ask later this month if it is wild collected or not, but the Penn Valley would be Doc Wilson's awarded as elliottianum, got an score of 85 back in '77 and then got a FCC of 90 in '80.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Scooby for the update. I knew W.W. Wilson was the owner of Penn Valley and all plants that carry that clonel name. I have his "Paphiopedilum Hybrids" book, copyright 1990. I also have a piece of his Paph St. Swithin 'Penn Valley' AM/AOS (I'll post pics later)

Rick


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Sometime ago I asked if anyone knew some roths by clonal names, they were Black Star, Giant Wings, Sat & Pepper.
I've found 2. Black Star & Giant Wings. The Black Star pic is in the Photo section of the Orchid Inn website, taken at a show in Asia and the other is from a website of Shows. 
Can I post that pic here please???? The Orchid Inn one is available for all from their website. If someone knows the owner, maybe permission can be obtained to post here. Still can't find 'Salt & Pepper'
Reason for wanting to post is I have the 3 mixed up in seedling form. Not flowering size yet.


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

More to the previous post, I e-mailed Orchid Inn Ltd and received a reply from Sam Tsui. It is with many thanks to Sam for giving his permission for me to use his pic here. The roth I wish to post is one of the parents to the seedling roths I purchased last year. This is P. rothschildianum 'Black Star'





The second pic is of the another roth crossed with the 'Black Star' its called rothschildianum 'Giant Wings'.




I also have rothschildianum 'Giant Wings' x with roth' 'Salt & Pepper' of which I am yet to find a pic. Hopefully I can find one.
I would like to flower a seedling as good as the parents.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting! It is very informative!!!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm in dorsal heaven....do we have a fainting emoticon?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 13, 2008)

:drool: I need a bib! :drool:


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 18, 2008)

*Paph rothschildianum 'Cherubim'*

Just opened. First time bloomer


----------



## paphioland (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you know the cross?


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 18, 2008)

paphioland said:


> Do you know the cross?



I do not know the clones. I purchase a number of years ago and didn't have the clones.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty Color!!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 18, 2008)

It is a nice color combo, I prefer the white background roths. You should post it on the "roth thread" that has been started if you haven't done so, yet


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 18, 2008)

Very Nice!!! 
What is the spread on them?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks good to me. 3 flowers this time?


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 18, 2008)

tocarmar said:


> Very Nice!!!
> What is the spread on them?



Natural spread of 21 cm. Petals are 13.5 cm long
thanks


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 18, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks good to me. 3 flowers this time?



3 flowers is right, Dot
thanks


----------



## Candace (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice color! I love that ivory ground.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the strong color contrast. Very nice.

How long have you been growing it?


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice Peter! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2008)

must be a great feeling to have a first time blooming rothschildianum!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy, Happy, Happy. Just managed to get 6 more roth seedlings. 2 x Giant Wings x Black Star. 2 x Saltin Pepper x Giant Wings and a NEW cross to add to my list, roth' Borneo x Raven. 
Anyone heard of 'Raven' ????


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 19, 2008)

Great color Peter


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> I like the strong color contrast. Very nice.
> 
> How long have you been growing it?



Thanks. About 3 years


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 21, 2008)

Park Bear said:


> Great color Peter



Thanks, Lowell! Welcome back!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 21, 2008)

*Rothschildianum pictures thread*

This is the first Paph. rothschildianum sib cross that I made here at Orchids Limited. It is a cross between Paph. rothschildianum 'Borneo Dark' x Paph. rothschildianum 'Dark Chocolate'. The background of the 2 parents are the clones Roth 'Rex', 'Mt. Millais' and 'Commander'. I selected both parents at the time for thier darker than usual flowers, and I think it shows in the progeny. The first seedling that bloomed had pretty dark flowers. We noticed that all the seedlings from this cross were pretty vigorous. I made the cross on April 16 2001. The first seedlings got planted out of the lab on November 8 2003, and the first seedling bloomed on February 11 2008, so that is in 4 years and 3 months after coming out of the flask!

Flower close up:







Flower side:






Whole plant:






Robert


----------



## Candace (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2008)

Dang, that's nice. 
Can you add your photos to the roth. flower thread? 
Here: 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=75847#post75847

Nice name on the images, by the way. All of our Star Wars friends would be amused.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 21, 2008)

:drool:OH - by gosh - by golly - I must have a sibling!!!! I bought 1/2 doz slippers from a fellow this summer & this plant has a OL tag, it's one mature unbloomed growth with 2 new starts. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 21, 2008)

Heather,

Yep. I can add the pictures to that thread; I will add some pictures of our other clones as well. Yep, I gave this seedling the clonal name "Darth Vader"

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is a picture of Paph. rothschildianum 'Darth Vader'. It was the first seedling from the first Paph. rothschildianum sib cross that I made here at Orchids Limited. It is a cross between Paph. rothschildianum 'Borneo Dark' x Paph. rothschildianum 'Dark Chocolate'. The background of the 2 parents are the clones Roth 'Rex', 'Mt. Millais' and 'Commander'. I selected both parents at the time for thier darker than usual flowers, and I think it shows in the progeny. The first seedling that bloomed had pretty dark flowers. We noticed that all the seedlings from this cross were pretty vigorous. I made the cross on April 16 2001. The first seedlings got planted out of the lab on November 8 2003, and the first seedling bloomed on February 11 2008, so that is in 4 years and 3 months after coming out of the flask!

Flower close up:






Flower side:






Whole plant:






Robert


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 21, 2008)

The force is strong with this one.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 21, 2008)

(And, yes, that was meant to be terrible!)

Seriously, it's wonderful.


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 21, 2008)

Robert,
Very nice color esp. the purple pouch!!! The roth. that I have is in early spike. Knock on wood I don't jinx it. I hope it is as nice as the ones posted so far. 

Tom


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2008)

wonderful


----------



## paphioland (Feb 21, 2008)

Good color. Do you know the measurements? Good growing too!


----------



## Corbin (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice! I'm jealous


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 21, 2008)

*more roths's from Orchids Limited*

Here are some more pictures of some of our "select" roths:

This is Paph. rothschildianum 'Borneo Dark' (The parent of 'Darth Vader'):






Paph. rothschildianum 'King Cobra' it is a seedling of Paph. rothschildianum 'Rex' x 'Mount Millais'; it was featured on the cover of our 2003/2004 catalog:











Paph. rothschildianum 'King Willem'. I am not sure what the parents are of this one. I believe both parents were "jungle plants":











Paph. rothschildianum 'Yosemite'. this is a cross between 'Green Valley' x 'FlyEagle':
















Robert


----------



## Elena (Feb 21, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## cwt (Feb 21, 2008)

Great!!!!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 21, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> This is the first Paph. rothschildianum sib cross that I made here at Orchids Limited..... so that is in 4 years and 3 months after coming out of the flask!
> Robert



That's a pretty short term to grow a P. rothschildianum to flowering size and flower it !!! I'm impressed not even by that but also by the beauty of the flowers especially the deep ruby/vine-red of the pouch.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 21, 2008)

I found a picture of one of it's parent's ('Borneo Dark'):






Robert


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm loving those wide petals on 'King Cobra'. 

-Ernie


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 21, 2008)

paphioland said:


> Good color. Do you know the measurements? Good growing too!



The flower is probably a little smaller than your average 'Rex' x 'Mount Millais'. The width of the flower is 26 cm and the dorsal is 4.5 cm wide, but remember I bred these more for the color than for the size per se. My next step of breeding is to cross the darkest clone of this cross to one of the largest clones from either ('Rex' x 'Mount Millais') or ("Green Valley' x 'Fly Eagle'). 

Robert


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, this one just does it for me. No getting around it, roth. is king.


----------



## Elena (Feb 21, 2008)

This thread is just incredible. Seriously drool-inducing.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 21, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Here are some more pictures of some of our "select" roths:....Robert



The more pictures you show the more I'm impressed - like all the other ones!!! :drool:
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Elena (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice, I toolike the strong contrasting colours. Congrats!


----------



## paphioland (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the pics Robert


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2008)

fantastic


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 21, 2008)

:drool:Real nice! Great job!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 21, 2008)

rothschildianum 'Cherubin'. Currently in bloom







Whole spike


----------



## Paul (Feb 22, 2008)

nice roths, wow...:drool:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 22, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> The flower is probably a little smaller than your average 'Rex' x 'Mount Millais'. The width of the flower is 26 cm and the dorsal is 4.5 cm wide, but remember I bred these more for the color than for the size per se. My next step of breeding is to cross the darkest clone of this cross to one of the largest clones from either ('Rex' x 'Mount Millais') or ("Green Valley' x 'Fly Eagle').
> 
> Robert



That is a beauty Robert :clap::clap: My 'Rex' x 'Mount Millais' is getting closer to blooming. The spike must be growing 3+" a week. If mine turns out decent. Maybe we can trade pollen.


----------



## Candace (Feb 23, 2008)

Per a request from a member I merged two other roth. threads into this one. I merged the Roth. Borneo 'Dark' x Dark Choc. thread started by Drorchid and the Roth. Cherubim thread started by Greenpaph. It would be helpful to keep this as a roth megathread. I also made it a "sticky" so it remains at the top of the paph photo page. Hope that's o.k. with everyone.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 23, 2008)

Picture taken by Dean Hung of Paphiness orchids


From the illustrious OZ nan chou x MM cross


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice wide floral elements and dark. I like it.


----------



## Roth (Feb 24, 2008)

Rothschildianum Sam's Best x Rex, bloomed from a 10 cm plant in 2 1/2 years. FS was 28.2 cm.


----------



## Roth (Feb 24, 2008)

GuRu said:


> That's a pretty short term to grow a P. rothschildianum to flowering size and flower it !!! I'm impressed not even by that but also by the beauty of the flowers especially the deep ruby/vine-red of the pouch.
> 
> Best regards from Germany, GuRu



No, actually the fastest roths from any crosses bloom in 3-5 years depending on the parentage. The bulk of a grex will take longer, but 4-5 years for a good grower is is "normal". Most of the roths bred those days are pretty fast, unlike the infamous Charles E x Borneo. Even so, Charles E x Borneo was very fast to bloom, for the very good ones. At a time where roths were extremely rare, people would keep even the runts from the flasks and sell them later. Those can eventually never reach blooming size ( a couple years ago there were still at Tonkin place many Charles E x Borneo from the early 80's that were still 30 cm leafspan, same at Norris Powell place. It is hopeless to bloom them one day, except that roth Sam's Best came actually from one of those "bad plants" that suddenly reached massive growth, and FCC status...).

I think it is a matter of mineral nutrition, I noticed that on all of my roths. After some funny treatment, or just suddenly, plants would start to grow at x5 x10 speed, and there is no "explanation" like that.


----------

